# 2 Pieces For Orchestra by Spawnofsatan



## Spawnofsatan

Hello folks, this is a piece I wrote a little while ago that may get performed by a real orchestra sooner or later (don't ask, you'll find out)
The first movement is a tribute to Phillip Glass, hope you like :tiphat:






Edit: As a rule, this must be listened to loud


----------



## Spawnofsatan

No opinions? This isn't a communist site....to my knowledge. Someone has to have something to say??


----------



## Pugg

Spawnofsatan said:


> Hello folks, this is a piece I wrote a little while ago that may get performed by a real orchestra sooner or later (don't ask, you'll find out)
> The first movement is a tribute to Phillip Glass, hope you like :tiphat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: As a rule, this must be listened to loud


The last sentence made me curious so I halved the volume first.


----------



## Spawnofsatan

It might be helpful to add that the first movement contains many polyrythms and polymeters


----------



## Spawnofsatan

Pugg said:


> The last sentence made me curious so I halved the volume first.


It's because it's usually really quiet from youtube..


----------



## Pugg

Spawnofsatan said:


> It's because it's usually really quiet from youtube..


Normally O would agree with yo but really this is to loud . 
( For my ears anyway)


----------



## Spawnofsatan

Pugg said:


> Normally O would agree with yo but really this is to loud .
> ( For my ears anyway)


Turn it down and tell me what you think Pugg?


----------



## Pugg

Spawnofsatan said:


> Turn it down and tell me what you think Pugg?


Will do, I will be back.


----------



## Spawnofsatan

...And you didn't come back


----------



## Pugg

Spawnofsatan said:


> ...And you didn't come back


Patience is a virtue, I will be back, promise :angel:


----------



## Guest

Spawnofsatan said:


> ...And you didn't come back


Nor did you...to my query in your thread about 'contemporary' music. I'd welcome a response.


----------



## Spawnofsatan

So no opinions?


----------



## Guest

I get the Glass thing early on. Doesn't really float my boat. Sorry, that's just my rubbish opinion.


----------



## Pugg

Two times listing, opening to loud but then again I am not a composer.


----------



## Spawnofsatan

Pugg said:


> Two times listing, opening to loud but then again I am not a composer.


Turn it down? 
Did you listen to the whole thing? 
I noticed you gave opinions on most other pieces people shared, why isn't anybody giving advice?


----------



## Spawnofsatan

Why are there almost 200 views and only one opinion?


----------



## Guest

Advice can be difficult to give, especially if it's of the variety of, "Well, I wouldn't start from here."

But I wouldn't.

The first piece starts promisingly enough, but I find listening to synthesised 'orchestra' somewhat unrewarding because all the sounds seem to have the same texture/timbre, so that the piece loses shape and dynamism. It's as if the only choice the composer has is, "Which instrument button do I press now?" rather than considerations of other dimensions (growth, direction, transition, pace...)

My familiarity with Glass is somewhat limited, but listening now to Koyaanisqatsi, he sticks to minimal and doesn't try to introduce unexpected surprises - and given that you're making suggestions of turning the volume up, the eruption of sound at the end of each piece is rather unwelcome.


----------



## Vasks

Spawnofsatan said:


> Why are there almost 200 views and only one opinion?


Welcome to Today's Composer at TC. That's just the way it is. Don't develop a complex; as most posts get few if any comments.

BTW, 200 views does not equate with 200 listenings. It means that each time a reply occurs, some readers just come back to read the reply, not listen again.


----------

